# Wiederholung



## butz (17. Mrz 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mir ein JavaScript (Freeware) mit dem ich ein Bild von rechts nach links laufen lassen kann gedownloadet.
Allerdings läuft das Bild nur einmal von rechts nach links, dannach muss über ein Klick das ganze neu gestartet werden. Ich möchte nun das sich dieser Vorgang immer wiederholt ohne zu klicken. 

Ich wäre euch dabkbar wenn Ihr mir einen Tipp geben könntet!

butz


----------



## mic_checker (17. Mrz 2005)

Falsches Forum. *Java != Javascript*


----------



## Roar (17. Mrz 2005)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099
verschoben


----------



## Student (22. Mrz 2005)

Geil. Juhu.

Du hast Dir *ein* Script gedownloadet .. :roll:

Tipp.
Frag den Autor des Scripts. 

Und nur ganz nebenbei ... ohne Quellcode .. naja .. was sollen wir da machen?
Eventuell suchst Du einfach mal bei Google nach "javascript ticker" und schränkst Dich dann auf die ein, die auch HTML darstellen können. Dann einfach ein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  rein und fertig.

Aber mit den derzeitigen Informationen sind das auch alle Hilfen, die ich geben kann.

Grüße Ben.


----------

